# Pets!



## TheRustyOne

Which type of pet is best, in your opinion?

Multiple choice allowed! *grin*


...and if anyone wants to vote boys, I guess that could go under "other" 


For me, anything except dogs...


----------



## jfarnsworth

Cats are easier.


----------



## KenpoTess

Yesh indeed.. I prefer felines.. *languid stretch*


----------



## Goldendragon7

Here at the magic kingdom..... we had,
2 Lhasa Apso's, 2 Himalayan kitties,  1 chow, 1 double yellowhead parrot, 1 African grey parrot, 1 blue & gold Macaw,  1 cockatiel, several parakeets, 2 chameleons, 1 beta, 35 ferrets, 5 Dutch bunnies, 2 chickens, 3 guinea foul, 6 peacocks, 1 water dragon, 1 red foot  tortoise, 2 desert tortoise, 45 scorpions,  1 7' boa, 4 water snakes, several piranha (no longer they are illegal now), 1 skunk,  an exotic fish tank with 1 fire eel, 1 tire tread eel, 1 peacock eel, 6 frogs, 2 red fin sharks, 2 silver dollars, 4 tiger fish, 1 reedfish (very cool long green snake-like dragon fish, had fins that puffed up),  6 neon's, 4 loaches, 1 placlostomous,  2 angelfish, 

but.......... what a pain to keep up!!


----------



## Ceicei

Wow!  I'll have to come visit your zoo!

Just curious whether any of them were "rescued" into your care?  I bet some of them have interesting stories.

- Ceicei


----------



## TheRustyOne

I'll be right down to play with the birds *grin*


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Cats are easier. *



Cats are psycho, and dogs more dependable.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Which type of pet is best, in your opinion?
> 
> Multiple choice allowed! *grin*
> 
> 
> ...and if anyone wants to vote boys, I guess that could go under "other"
> 
> 
> For me, anything except dogs... *



Well, what is it that you have  against dogs anyway?


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Cats are psycho, and dogs more dependable. *



Dogs are Psycho  

And Cats ignore you unles they want or need something.

Get A cat Ricardo and ignore it, then it will want your attention 

I also like dogs, only I travel for work or work long days and cannot get home to let teh dog out at regular intervals.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

My vote is for pooches. After a long day at work, when you get home the doggie is always really happy to see you, jumps on you and everything. Can't always say that about the wife and kids... :ultracool


----------



## MartialArtsChic

I voted for Cats, but it's the wild cats like lions, panthers.  I don't like house cats.  2nd to wild cats are doggies.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Orig posted by MartialArtsChic _*
> I voted for Cats, but it's the wild cats like lions, panthers.
> *


----------



## MartialArtsChic

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _



Love that pic.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *My vote is for pooches. After a long day at work, when you get home the doggie is always really happy to see you, jumps on you and everything.  *



Why I don't like dogs...


...plus, my dad's dogs are idiots and have spoiled the whole race for me.


----------



## Cryozombie

I am a dog person, although for many many years I used to breed rats.

Rats is cool and stuff.


----------



## Cryozombie

Oh, For all the people who say Cats are better than dogs...

Lemme see your cat take down a burglar 2.3 seconds after he breaks in.

No?  Guess my dog is, at least, more USEFULL than a cat.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by MartialArtsChic _*
> Love that pic.
> *



Since you liked that one......


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Since you liked that one MAC...... *


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Since you liked that one...... *


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Since you liked that one MAC...... *


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Since you liked that one MAC...... *


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _


That one's scary cool... :asian:


----------



## Ceicei

I don't suppose you have any pictures of black panthers or timber wolves?

These are my two top favorite wild animals.

- Ceicei


----------



## MartialArtsChic

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _



All those pics ROCK!!! 

Lorrie


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *I don't suppose you have any pictures of black panthers or timber wolves?
> - Ceicei
> *



Of  course I do.....


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *I don't suppose you have any pictures of timber wolves?
> - Ceicei
> *


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by RCastillo
> *Cats are psycho, and dogs more dependable. *



...man...does that explain soooo much about me.


----------



## RCastillo

Let me further explain myself:

Where do pets come from?

A newly discovered chapter in the Book of Genesis has provided the
answer to
"Where do pets come from?" 

Adam and Eve said, "Lord, when we were in the garden, you walked with
us
every day. Now we do not see you any more. We are lonesome here, and it
is
difficult for us to remember how much you love us." 

And God said, "No problem! I will create a companion for you that will
be
with you and who will be a reflection of my love for you, so that you
will
love me even when you cannot see me. Regardless of how selfish or
childish
or unlovable you may be, this new companion will accept you as you are
and
will love you as I do, in spite of yourselves." 

And God created a new animal to be a companion for Adam and Eve. 

And it was a good animal. 

And God was pleased. 

And the new animal was pleased to be with Adam and Eve and he wagged
his
tail. 

And Adam said, "Lord, I have already named all the animals in the
Kingdom
and I cannot think of a name for this new animal." 

And God said, "No problem. Because I have created this new animal to be
a
reflection of my love for you, his name will be a reflection of my own
name,
and you will call him DOG." 

And Dog lived with Adam and Eve and was a companion to them and loved
them. 

And they were comforted. 

And God was pleased. 

And Dog was content and wagged his tail! 

After a while, it came to pass that an angel came to the Lord and
said,
"Lord, Adam and Eve have become filled with pride.  They strut and
preen
like peacocks and they believe they are worthy of adoration. Dog has
indeed
taught them that they are loved, but perhaps too well." 

And God said, "No problem! I will create for them a companion who will
be
with them and who will see them as they are. The companion will remind
them
of their limitations, so they will know that they are not always worthy
of
adoration." 

And God created CAT to be a companion to Adam and Eve. 

And Cat would not obey them. And when Adam and Eve gazed into Cat's
eyes,
they were reminded that they were not the supreme beings. 

And Adam and Eve learned humility. 

And they were greatly improved. 

And God was pleased. 

And Dog was happy. 

And Cat didn't give a crap one way or the other. 

See what I mean?

:shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> See what I mean?
> *



to say what "dog" is when spelled backwards.....

humph


----------



## Goldendragon7

hee hee


----------



## Goldendragon7

courage.....


----------



## Goldendragon7

Ricardo's cat...... "Spunky"


----------



## Goldendragon7

Cruzin Corpus Christi.......


----------



## Goldendragon7

for an after school.......


----------



## RCastillo

I think I better send the ASPCA over to the Dragons house. He forgot to say, "No animals were injured/misuded in the photo shoots." Clearly, the disclaimer is missing........................


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...man...does that explain soooo much about me.   *




Yeah it does, psycho cat...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, what is it that you have  against dogs anyway? *




Lemme use my dogs as an example...

ALL day long, they go outside, and come inside...every 5 minutes!! I'm not lazy or anything...it's just frustrating because all they do is stand on the back porch and look around or drink the stale, old, crummy water in their dish out there instead of drinking the fresh, good water I just put in their bowl prior to letting 'em out.

And my sister's dog...she's a dane/boxer mix...height of the dane, muzzle of the boxer...this dog can go up to the table and lick EVERYTHING out of a pie, and leave the crust in tact. She's done it before...


...*shrugs* i just don't like dogs that much. tolerable, since dad won't let me have anything else and he gave away my birds *humph*, but not as great as the other pets.


----------



## TonyM.

Now Rusty. I like all animals and have several but this is why dogs are special. Seventeen years ago my wife decided she wanted a dog so I found her a cute chow puppy.(I literally grew up in my grandfathers kennels so I was sorta over dogs by then.) So we go on vacation with the puppy and we're tooling around old port in portland,ME and I've got the mall glaze thing going on walking around like a zombie while the queen goes in yet one more shop. Coupla cute girls walk by and see the puppy and stop to chat. Pretty soon there's about twelve really good looking women oogling the puppy when the queen returns. Priceless.


----------



## theletch1

My wife's pooch, Draco....I don't have any photos of my cat, he won't sit for a photo.... damn cat.


----------



## arnisador

I'm not much of an animal person, but I prefer dogs to other types.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Goldendragon7
> *courage..... *



talk about a pack of dogs on a three-legged cat...


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *Yeah it does, psycho cat... *



..purrrr...:EG: ...reow...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *talk about a pack of dogs on a three-legged cat... *




thanks cap'n obvious...


chalk one up for dogs...my friend's beagle didn't try to kill me...for once!! and their cat was good...for once...crazy Siamese


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *thanks cap'n obvious...*



...cat wasn't three-legged, Rusty...oy....you goin' get it when you come back to the sticks....:EG:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...cat wasn't three-legged, Rusty...oy....you goin' get it when you come back to the sticks....:EG: *




i know it wasn't...and i figured i am gonna get a nice beating...more scars and bruises...that boot to the shin i got after thanksgiving has scarred at some points...


----------



## Chronuss

...hit me in the chest while I'm not lookin'....beast.  :ticked:


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *and i figured i am gonna get a nice beating... *



...a hook kick to the back of the head sounds 'bout right.  :EG:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *....beast. *




yep...i am...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...a hook kick to the back of the head sounds 'bout right.  :EG: *




Whee! the room is spinning! *grin*


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *Whee! the room is spinning! *grin* *



..stop spinning in the computer chair, and the room will to.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..stop spinning in the computer chair, and the room will to. *



I can't spin in the chair here...it's the chair of death...it falls backwards ever so easily...


----------



## Chronuss

no wonder the room is spinning...the chair can't spin...she hit her head...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by TonyM. _
> *Now Rusty. I like all animals and have several but this is why dogs are special. Seventeen years ago my wife decided she wanted a dog so I found her a cute chow puppy.(I literally grew up in my grandfathers kennels so I was sorta over dogs by then.) So we go on vacation with the puppy and we're tooling around old port in portland,ME and I've got the mall glaze thing going on walking around like a zombie while the queen goes in yet one more shop. Coupla cute girls walk by and see the puppy and stop to chat. Pretty soon there's about twelve really good looking women oogling the puppy when the queen returns. Priceless. *




That is priceless...did the Queen think it was?


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *no wonder the room is spinning...the chair can't spin...she hit her head... *



is that why I have a headache...hmms...


----------



## Chronuss

that or from the hook kick...


----------



## Seig

Back on topic you two!
I swear, you two are getting as bad as Jason and Ricardo.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Back on topic you two!
> I swear, you two are getting as bad as Jason and Ricardo. *



Yep, Jason's pretty bad. It's bout time you set him straight!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Yep, Jason's pretty bad. It's bout time you set him straight! *


You are the senior of the two, you should be setting the example.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You are the senior of the two, you should be setting the example. *



I've tried, but he's a rebellious Kenpoist. He needs a good whuppin'!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I've tried, but he's a rebellious Kenpoist. He needs a good whuppin'! *


That does it!   Tess, hurt him, badly.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That does it!   Tess, hurt him, badly. *



Let's go Tess! Winner take all.................:boxing:


----------



## Seig

Why is it that a cat owner can clean up cat puke without batting an eye and clean a litter box that smells so strongly of ammonia that it would kill an elephant without comment, but if a dog farts..........


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Why is it that a cat owner can clean up cat puke without batting an eye and clean a litter box that smells so strongly of ammonia that it would kill an elephant without comment, but if a dog farts.......... *



Cause the dogs act uncivilized, like some idiots I know. They just do it anywhere.:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Cause the dogs act uncivilized*




Yes indeedy...

I can't take cleaning up after the dog or cat...but i can clean up after a bird


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Yes indeedy...
> 
> I can't take cleaning up after the dog or cat...but i can clean up after a bird  *



I like birds, but only those that can talk.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> I like birds, but only those that can talk. *


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _



Poor bird, he was also corrupted by the Goldenone!

Give em a little seed, and they're all yours.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Give em a little seed, and they're all yours.
> *



Here is Obi Wan (a double yellow head).... got fresh fruit, seeds and a shower every day!

He'd say.... 
How Funny you are...
What are you doing
Hi Obi Wan
plus a variety of chirps and whistles...


----------



## TheRustyOne

Awww! makes me miss my birdies! 1 budgie, 3 zebra finches, and a dove...


----------



## TonyM.

Thanks for the great pics! I raised birds for a quality pet shop for three years and really miss them. Ever notice that once you're imprinted even the wild birds outside fly up and light on your hand? Great fun!


----------



## theletch1

I like birds too.  We had one for Thanksgiving dinner... delicious!


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by TonyM. _
> *Ever notice that once you're imprinted even the wild birds outside fly up and light on your hand? Great fun! *



Never had that happen! But I do have a bit of a knack with birds...I've made three hatchlings (two sun conures and a wild robin) eat when no one else could, seemed to "tame" my ex-bf's grandmother's crazy quaker parakeet...got to deflate my finch on a regular basis when she had a tumor and burst an air sac -- vet gave her less than 6 weeks, she lived for about 4 months before dying because of it. It is amusing to come in and see a  puffy fawn zebra finch upside down between the food dish and cage wall, little feet wiggling in the air...


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *I don't suppose you have any pictures of black panthers or timber wolves?
> 
> These are my two top favorite wild animals.
> 
> - Ceicei *



Wanted to thank GoldenDragon for sending me these many other awesome pics via AIM.  Thank you again!

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Here is Obi Wan (a double yellow head).... got fresh fruit, seeds and a shower every day!
> 
> He'd say....
> How Funny you are...
> What are you doing
> Hi Obi Wan
> plus a variety of chirps and whistles... *



Who's that holding the Bird, looks like David Hasselhoff.  

Nice Pink shirt and tie too.  :rofl:

heh heh heh  

Dot


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Wanted to thank GoldenDragon for sending me these many other awesome pics via AIM.  Thank you again!
> 
> - Ceicei *



D'oh you're in for it now.. He's got a hard drive just reserved for pics.. BEWARE :rofl:


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *D'oh you're in for it now.. He's got a hard drive just reserved for pics.. BEWARE :rofl: *



And some of these pics are of you, apparently....  :rofl:

- Ceicei


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *And some of these pics are of you, apparently....  :rofl:
> 
> - Ceicei *


Not really.


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Not really. *



_*raises eyebrows*_

Ummm, what about those Tess pics that Goldendragon posted on the Super Important Question thread?  He had them, no?


----------



## Chronuss

GC has pics that....make me flinch at the wonders of the internet...and space of his hard drive...and the pink shirt...that's classic.  ...and the hair...


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *GC has pics that....make me flinch at the wonders of the internet...and space of his hard drive...and the pink shirt...that's classic.  ...and the hair... *


Carefull with the hair remarks, yetti, he has a good memory....


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...and the pink shirt...*




Every guy, at one point in time, has a pink shirt. Such as one of my professors...tho he swears it's "melon"

...thankfully, the Dragon lived at the time when pink shirts were cool...such as the '80's


----------



## Seig

Pink shirts were never cool.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *Every guy, at one point in time, has a pink shirt. *



...I have no pink shirts...I do not own, nor wear, any shirts with the color pink in them...I shall never own a pink shirt...nor shall I ever own a fuscia, melon, salmon, tangerine or any facsimile thereof...


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Seig
> *Pink shirts were never cool. *



well said.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Pink shirts were never cool. *



musta been if he were wearin 'em....oh, wait....nevermind...


----------



## Chronuss

sustained...pink shirts were never cool.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _*
> ...I have no pink shirts...I do not own, nor wear, any shirts with the color pink in them...I shall never own a pink shirt...*



...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I have no pink shirts...I do not own, nor wear, any shirts with the color pink in them...I shall never own a pink shirt...nor shall I ever own a fuscia, melon, salmon, tangerine or any facsimile thereof... *



Don't worry...some idiot'll throw one of your white shirts in the wash...wait...you don't wear white...BLAST! foiled again!


----------



## Chronuss

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *... *



yes.....reaaaallllyyyy...


----------



## Chronuss

> [Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *wait...you don't wear white...*



I wear white...but unlike most other college students...I _seperate_ colors from whites....


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I wear white...but unlike most other college students...I seperate colors from whites.... *



You shall learn, grasshoppah, that on campus, washers and dryers that WORK are a precious commodity...no time to seperate if you know for certain it won't bleed...


----------



## Chronuss

for the mere fact that you spelled it "grasshoppah" warrants a BTG...'sides...don't most college students wear it twice then turn it inside out before it's considered "dirty?"...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *for the mere fact that you spelled it "grasshoppah" warrants a BTG...'sides...don't most college students wear it twice then turn it inside out before it's considered "dirty?"...:rofl: *



well, crap...how many is that now?

...twice...or more...then turned inside out...yeah...sounds good...


----------



## Chronuss

you've done this before...haven't you...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *you've done this before...haven't you... *



Worn it repeatedly, yes...specially the denim (i only have 3 pairs)...turned inside out and worn it...nope!


----------



## Chronuss

hrm...you need to go shopping...look at me...I'm telling a female to do this...next the world'll start spinning the opposite direction...cats and dogs living together...mass hysteria...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hrm...you need to go shopping...look at me...I'm telling a female to do this...next the world'll start spinning the opposite direction...cats and dogs living together...mass hysteria... *



Someone call Queer Eye for the Straight Guy!

...yeah...i should reap the benefits of Delaware...tax free shopping...*grin*


----------



## Chronuss

...that show is funnier than hell...

too bad you don't have a vehicle to go shoppin'.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...that show is funnier than hell...
> 
> too bad you don't have a vehicle to go shoppin'.   *




Love the show...if fluffy only lived in NYC....

...and I can always borrow fluffy's...


----------



## Chronuss

him on that show would be a laugh riot...I'd tape it then sell it on ebay...I can see him now consenting to let you drive...maybe from the back seat...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *him on that show would be a laugh riot...I'd tape it then sell it on ebay...I can see him now consenting to let you drive...maybe from the back seat... *



I'll just let my cuteness speak for me... *eyelash flutter*


----------



## Chronuss

....I've got to go :barf: ...do females learn that eyelash thing at a young age or something...or is that just in the genetics..?


----------



## Seig

Tess,
Bring this back on topic *PLEASE*
Post a picture of Sadie and Mouse!


----------



## TheRustyOne

We gotta put any flower arrangements that contain the "fillers," like Limonium (whiteish colored), Baby's Breath (everyone should know that..), and Statis (purple or blue with bright green stems), up high because our cat thinks them a delicasy.

when the water's running, he's stick his head under the faucet and get a drink...

...he also drinks milk with his paw. It's very cute. ...strange cat...


----------



## theletch1

Here ya go, Seig.  I doubt that this will help get it back on topic with the bunch we have in here, though.  Rusty, my cat does the faucet thing as well... even when he has a fresh bowl of water.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *...he also drinks milk with his paw. It's very cute. ...strange cat... *



...I've seen you do this with a glass of water.....


----------



## KenpoTess

*still prefer's cats.. My Mouse is so much more 'me' than the beast


----------



## Chronuss

yes...but thankfully Mouse falls outta the chair more so than you.


----------



## KenpoTess

yesh indeed.. and off the window sill fall she does.. I have YET to do that *chortling*


----------



## Chronuss

...give it time..


----------



## Zepp

Dogs definitely.

_What noise does a kitty make?  Squish!_


----------



## Chronuss

...'specially when they go under my car...


----------



## KenpoTess

*low throated growl*


----------



## Chronuss

oh....quit it....I've never ran over a cat...they're just too damn quick...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

it's the thought.. you fiend.............EVIL I SAY~!


pssssst.. check your email


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *it's the thought.. you fiend.............EVIL I SAY~! *



what can I say...I'm in the _NINTH_ Circle of Hell....


----------



## KenpoTess

yesh.. and I'm perched with Cleo and Helen.. methinks I shall have to foist them outta this level.. not enough room for 3 of us..


----------



## Chronuss

yes...The Queen shan't be trifled with....dare say...:roflmao:


----------



## KenpoTess

Bloody right you be~!!


----------



## Chronuss

...don't make me do my war cries......along with throwing my arms up in the air...


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...don't make me do my war cries......along with throwing my arms up in the air... *



Oh please do...I wish to Chortle :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

..haven't played that game in so long....and still have three accounts worth of mules just holding items that I'll prolly never use.....


----------



## KenpoTess

Last time I played.. I was all discombobled with how to cast a spell.. got killed by a damnable porkypine in the bloodmoor.. *snorts*


----------



## Chronuss

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ...why this doesn't surprise me...I know not...


----------



## KenpoTess

harumphs.. well I say.. I had been playing alot of Morrowind and the controls are different.. *indignant look* course my partner gets bored easily.. and goes off for months at a time...


----------



## Chronuss

...when you lose your friggin' main account...you kinda lose interest...'specially with all the uber rare uniques I had....


----------



## KenpoTess

'scuses.. scuses... 

methinks they need to come out with another level.. or 3..


----------



## Chronuss

they kinda did...the .10 patch is out....lotsa new items and Cube recipes and such...but I's have no chars.....


----------



## KenpoTess

you need to pay more 'tention to your 'counts silly


----------



## Chronuss

I can't help they deleted it!!   dirty rotten bastards....damn Blizzard...bah, I say....delete my level 99's.......:disgust:


----------



## KenpoTess

you're kvetching again...


----------



## TheRustyOne

***** and moan, ***** and moan...


----------



## Chronuss

smack, smack, smack....


----------



## KenpoTess

And whom might you be smacking???


*glares at Sadie.. go let yourself out ya beast*


----------



## TheRustyOne

EW EW EWWWW! road-pizza squirrel in a take out tray sittin on the 2nd floor balcony...yuckness


----------



## KenpoTess

now that's a sick idea of a pet...


----------



## TheRustyOne

'least it's sleepin outside tonight...


----------



## Chronuss

..leave it to Rusty...oy.


----------



## KenpoTess

If we leave it to Rusty then doomed we be..


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *If we leave it to Rusty then doomed we be.. *




  Oh NO! Not Rusty!


----------



## KenpoTess

*snorts*

I'm being good..


----------



## Chronuss

ha!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

I'm very very good..


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I'm very very good..  *




Sure.....


----------



## Chronuss

...I'm stayin' away from that like the plague..


----------



## KenpoTess

*read my mind*


----------



## Chronuss

my superpower's time travel, not telepathy...


----------



## KenpoTess

*makes the face*


----------



## Chronuss

haha!  it won't work over DSL!!!


----------



## KenpoTess

........


----------



## Chronuss

.....it won't work if I don't look at it!!


----------



## KenpoTess

look at what? *curious smile*


----------



## Chronuss

blah, I say!


----------



## KenpoTess

that's the 2nd time in 2days you've Blahed me.. I'm taking offense to your blahage.. errr


----------



## Chronuss

....loon.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

Takes one to know one..


----------



## Chronuss

I'm not a loon!!..I'm a...a....penguin...yeah!...er..no...they have eggs balanced on their feets...no...no...can't be a penguin...hrm....um...LEMMING!  :boing2:


----------



## KenpoTess

Dat's right.. a Lemming ... or mayhaps a DoDo Bird.. *giggling at the memory*


----------



## TheRustyOne

I'd agree with dodo bird....


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _*
> I'm not a loon!!..I'm ...a....
> penguin.  Yeah! they have eggs balanced on their feet....
> *



Cept yours aren't on your feet but a little higher!  :erg: 

:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *or mayhaps a DoDo Bird..  *



Tae...Kwon...DoDo!!!......waaahhhhhhh...:samurai:


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Goldendragon7
> *Cept yours aren't on your feet but a little higher! *



methinks those ain't eggs....


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *methinks those ain't eggs.... *



*twitch*


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **twitch* *


No....... me thinks there are Two.... so ...
"Double Twitch"


----------



## KenpoTess

*twotch*


----------



## TheRustyOne

My friend just got a guinea pig, it's so adorably cute! It's the kind w/ the funky fur goin everywhere and such, and is named Porcupine. I got to hold the lil bugger the other night when I went over to where she was working hall security.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **twotch* *



...rhymes with it.


----------



## KenpoTess

*pets *


----------



## theletch1

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **pets * *


 Oh... PETS!! I saw so much of Chronuss and Rusty on here I thought the thread was titled "Putz":rofl:


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Oh... PETS!! I saw so much of Chronuss and Rusty on here I thought the thread was titled "Putz":rofl: *



I have to agree with you.  At the very least, maybe THEY are the pets...

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess

Ceicei.. *winks.. you are quite correct.. they are my Pets


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Oh... PETS!! I saw so much of Chronuss and Rusty on here I thought the thread was titled "Putz":rofl: *



*suppressing a giggle.. oh very very good~!


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by theletch1
> *I saw so much of Chronuss and Rusty on here I thought the thread was titled "Putz":rofl: *



...I resemble that remark...:shrug: ...he'd fit in all too well..


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Ceicei.. *winks.. you are quite correct.. they are my Pets  *


Now, if you could just get them housebroken.....


----------



## KenpoTess

oh methinks Chad is housebroken.. he's been my pet the longest


----------



## MA-Caver

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *oh methinks Chad is housebroken.. he's been my pet the longest  *



I don't _even_ want to know how you went about to accomplish *that!*


----------



## Chronuss

very carefully..


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *oh methinks Chad is housebroken.. he's been my pet the longest  *



As opposed to Rusty?


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *that's the 2nd time in 2days you've Blahed me.. I'm taking offense to your blahage.. errr *



he blahs me everyday and many times a day...maybe i should take offense too, the beast


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

let's see, i have many pets, dogs are loyal and if you know mine two are the stupidest, most comical things you've ever met.  herc got his first squirrel today and used his head to bury it literally darn stupid bloodhounds.  my cat is a big fur ball who likes to sleep on my head.  i hate my mother's birds, they are loud and icky.  the ferret is so cute, along with the many many fish we have.  but dogs are the best they always know when you're upset and how to comfort you


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *  but dogs are the best they always know when you're upset and how to comfort you *



My cat always knows when I'm upset.  It's funny, she always spends extra time with me, although when you have a shadow it's hard to spend any more time with her than you already do.  But somehow she knows.


----------



## 2fisted

Well of course there's no pet that's 'better', but having a dog has improved every aspect of my life.


----------



## Ceicei

Cute dog.  What breed?

- Ceicei


----------



## 2fisted

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Cute dog.  What breed?
> 
> - Ceicei *



Thanks!   Mix between a lab and a shepard, I think.


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Every guy, at one point in time, has a pink shirt. Such as one of my professors...tho he swears it's "melon"
> 
> ...thankfully, the Dragon lived at the time when pink shirts were cool...such as the '80's  *



My dad wore a pink button down shirt the day he brought me home from the hospital! He looked nice with his baby girl and yes, it was the 80's


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Oh... PETS!! I saw so much of Chronuss and Rusty on here I thought the thread was titled "Putz":rofl: *



Hey! ...i resemble that remark...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *As opposed to Rusty? *



 

I'm not as well trained as Chronuss yet...


----------



## Chronuss

methinks no one can train me...hehe...:EG:


----------



## TheRustyOne

you've been trained by every female you've known...you just haven't realized it yet.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *methinks no one can train me...hehe...:EG: *




*licks finger and reaches out to your cheek*


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *you've been trained by every female you've known...you just haven't realized it yet.  *





:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Chronuss,
I guess she told you.


----------



## theletch1

> I guess she told you.


 Yep, and since you and I, Jason, are already married we didn't have to be told..... we live it every day


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Yep, and since you and I, Jason, are already married we didn't have to be told..... we live it every day *



Why the sad face?? You chose her!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

i guess men DO count as pets!


----------



## edhead2000

hehehehehe.........very nice pets indeed!


----------



## theletch1

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Why the sad face?? You chose her!! *


 Nope, nuh-uh, did not!!! I chose the woman I was dating.... someone pulled a switch-a-roo on me somewhere between the honeymoon and real life.:wah:   Really, though I have no complaints.  She gets spoiled 'cause she deserves it.


----------



## KenpoTess

Even though it's the dead of winter.. Sadie Beast (90# plus Monster Black Lab of ours) Needed a bath and nail clipping.. so Sunday she got just that.. non too pleased.. but Seig literally laid on her whilst I clipped her nails.. *black nails are a pain in the butt to clip~!*
Got her sequoistered upstairs, then coerced into the bathroom and finally hoisted into the tub,  I slid up my sweat pants to knees, Don't know why I bothered as I was soon drenched~!  But she was a good girl and stood with her muzzle nestled into Seig's shoulder as I doused her with nice warm water and her shampoo,  then dried her off watching enough hair pool at the drain to make another dog... she scampered off to wreak vengance on us.. doing the Tazmanian devil spin down the stairs, skidding across the hardwood floor, zipping here and there cursing us loudly .. "It took me forever to get to smelling like that and you guys had to go and wash it out~!!!"   
ahhhhhh what a momentous day


----------



## someguy

Got to love giving animals a bath. I wonder how come I don't faint from blood loss when I had to give my cat a bath.  cuts from on my legs and arms as well as a few on my chest.  Should have cut his nails first.  Live and learn I suppose.


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by someguy _
> *Got to love giving animals a bath. I wonder how come I don't faint from blood loss when I had to give my cat a bath.  cuts from on my legs and arms as well as a few on my chest.  Should have cut his nails first.  Live and learn I suppose. *



I hope the lesson you learned was to never bathe a cat again!


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Nope, nuh-uh, did not!!! I chose the woman I was dating.... someone pulled a switch-a-roo on me somewhere between the honeymoon and real life.:wah:   Really, though I have no complaints.  She gets spoiled 'cause she deserves it. *



Why is it that the women always change?  Why don't the men every change.....hmm........


----------



## KenpoTess

my cat does pretty nicely in the tub and getting her claws clipped, Need her to give lessons to Sadie though *G*   I pick her up and lay her on her back on my lap, holding each paw in turn, clip away.  When I first started clipping her claws, I had to wrap her up in a towel and just fish around til I found a paw and clip..  but now she's used to it 
Bath-wise she doesn't approve one iota.. but she sits in the water and glares at me.. though I have forgone blow drying her.. that's one things she refuses to allow


----------



## edhead2000

Would you be willing to give me lessons!?   My cat won't get anywhere NEAR the bathroom while water is running.


----------



## KenpoTess

CAT BATHING AS A MARTIAL ART
by Howard "Bud" Herron

Some people say cats never have to be bathed. They say cats lick themselves clean. They say cats have a special enzyme of some sort in their system that works like new, improved Wisk--dislodging the dirt where it hides and whisking it away.

I've spent most of my life believing this folklore. Like most blind believers, I've been able to discount all the facts to the contrary, the kitty odors that lurk in the corners of the garage and dirt smudges that cling to the throw rug by the fireplace.

The time comes, however, when a man must face reality: when he must look squarely in the face of massive public sentiment to the contrary and announce: "This cat smells like a port-a-potty in July."

When that day arrives at your house, as it has in mine, I have some advice you might consider as you place your feline friend under your arm and head for the bathtub:

--Know that although the cat has the advantage of quickness and lack of concern for human life, you have the advantage of strength. Capitalize on that advantage by selecting the battlefield. Don't try to bathe him in an open area where he can force you to chase him. Pick a very small bathroom. If your bathroom is more than four feet square, I recommend that you get in the tub with the cat and close the sliding-glass doors as if you were about to take a shower. (A simple shower curtain will not do. A berserk cat can shred a three-ply rubber shower curtain quicker than a politician can shift positions!)

--Know that a cat has claws and will not hesitate to remove all skin from your body. Your advantage here is that you are smart and know how to dress to protect yourself. I recommend canvas overalls tucked into high-top construction boots, a pair of steel-mesh gloves, an army helmet, a hockey face mask, and a long-sleeved flak jacket.

--Prepare everything in advance. There is no time to go out for a towel when you have a cat digging a hole in your flak jacket. Draw the water. Make sure the bottle of kitty shampoo is inside the glass enclosure. Make sure the towel can be reached, even if you are lying on your back in the water.

--Use the element of surprise. Pick up your cat nonchalantly, as if to simply carry him to his supper dish. (Cats will not usually notice your strange attire. They have little or no interest in fashion as a rule. If he does notice your garb, calmly explain that you are taking part in a product testing experiment for J.C. Penny.)

--Once you are inside the bathroom, speed is essential to survival. In a single liquid motion, shut the bathroom door, step into the tub enclosure, slide the glass door shut, dip the cat in the water and squirt him with shampoo. You have begun on the wildest 45 seconds of your life.

--Cats have no handles. Add the fact that he now has soapy fur, and the problem is radically compounded. Do not expect to hold on to him for more than two or three seconds at a time. When you have him, however, you must remember to give him another squirt of shampoo and rub like crazy. He'll then spring free and fall back into the water, thereby rinsing himself off. (The national record for cats is three latherings, so don't expect too much.)

--Next, the cat must be dried. Novice cat bathers assume this part will be the most difficult, for humans generally are worn out by this time. Drying is simple compared to what you have just been through. That's because by now the cat is semi-permanently affixed to your right leg. You simply pop the drain plug with your foot, reach for your towel and wait. (Occasionally, however, the cat will end up clinging to the top of your army helmet. If this happens, the best thing you can do is to shake him loose and to encourage him toward your leg.) After all the water is drained from the tub, it is a simple matter to just reach down and dry the cat.

--In a few days the cat will relax enough to be removed from your leg. He will usually have nothing to say for about three weeks and will spend a lot of time sitting with his back to you. He might even become psychoceramic and develop the fixed stare of a plaster figurine.

--You will be tempted to assume he is angry. This isn't usually the case. As a rule he is simply plotting ways to get through your defenses and injure you for life the next time you decide to give him a bath.

--But at least now he smells a lot better.

Bathing a Cat is a Martial Art


----------



## kenpo12

Dogs rule!  Not just as pets but as personal protection.


----------



## someguy

You may think that dogs are great but can you get one to ride on your sholder.  I need to get my one eyed cat a eye patch then he could be my version of a parot if I ever become a pirate.


----------



## Chronuss

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> * They say cats lick themselves clean. *



well...I don't lick myself clean...but everyone has seen me groom myself either on myself or someone else's shoulder..


----------



## Chronuss

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *You will be tempted to assume he is angry. This isn't usually the case. As a rule he is simply plotting ways to get through your defenses and injure you for life the next time you decide to give him a bath.[/URL] *



...Tess...this sounds oddly familiar of the experiences with Mouse...however...methinks she didn't cling to your army helmet or leg thereafter...instead ran outta the bathroom then hunched over and glared at you over her shoulder with wet clumps of muttled fur...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

heheee yesh indeed.. she was not a happy mouse .. methinks she stayed in the Living room for a few hours plotting her revenge~!!
she was a very odd looking creature all bedraggled and forlornly wet.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *well...I don't lick myself clean...but everyone has seen me groom myself either on myself or someone else's shoulder.. *



Yeppers.. in fact you were doing just that Monday night


----------



## Chronuss

that she was....at least you didn't come away with all the skin on your body gone...:rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> *Yeppers.. in fact you were doing just that Monday night  *



...I do that every night.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

no I have a preference not to being flayed alive~!!!


Yesh you do do that every night.. *ruffles*


----------



## Chronuss

you shan't ruffle my feathers!!  :armed:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *you shan't ruffle my feathers!!  :armed: *


wanna bet :duel: -vampfeed-


----------



## Chronuss

...in the words of Space Balls...

My pointy thing is bigger than your pointy thing!!:knight:


----------



## KenpoTess

mebbe so.. but I have a APD soooo neeners~!!!
:knight:


----------



## Chronuss

..thankfully, as seen in the picture...I was wearing my tin foil hat!!  ha! so there.


----------



## KenpoTess

bloody hell .. so am I~!!!


----------



## Chronuss

rats......I have more tin foil though!!!!


----------



## KenpoTess

yesh cuz you have a bigger gourd than I :Beams proudly*


----------



## Chronuss

.....:wah:


----------



## KenpoTess

*awwww* well you do.. cuz you're bigger than me.. silly goose.. 
Pokes*


----------



## Chronuss

...don't have to go and tell everybody that I got a big head...sheesh...


----------



## kenpo12

> You may think that dogs are great but can you get one to ride on your sholder. I need to get my one eyed cat a eye patch then he could be my version of a parot if I ever become a pirate.



My dog can ride on my shoulder actually.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *rats......I have more tin foil though!!!!   *




So do I


----------



## TheRustyOne

Bathing my two dogs is easy. Once you ge the sheltie in there (shivering and looking pathetic as ever), the black SPCA special hops right into the tub and looks at you like "my turn?" It's cute. soon as they're both done, out they go into the backyard to roll around in either the grass or mom's herb garden :shrug:

When we had guinea pigs, we gave them baths and clipped their nails. wet, bedraggled guinea pigs are cuter than dry ones!

and of course, giving birds baths is fun. never did bathe the cat, tho.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *yesh cuz you have a bigger gourd than I :Beams proudly* *



the reason he has more tin foil is because he still has left overs from when kathie, abbey, and i wrapped his car in it...teehee, that was much fun


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by someguy _
> *You may think that dogs are great but can you get one to ride on your sholder.  I need to get my one eyed cat a eye patch then he could be my version of a parot if I ever become a pirate. *



Haha!! I'd love to see that!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *Why is it that the women always change?  Why don't the men every change.....hmm........ *


Too lazy.


----------



## Chronuss

that we are.


----------



## Seig

Our cat rode most of the way from Florida on my shoulder.  The rest of the time she was in the computer.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000
> *the reason he has more tin foil is because he still has left overs from when kathie, abbey, and i wrapped his car in it...teehee, that was much fun *



...glad you thought it was...and we need those pics on here...:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Too lazy. *



That answers all my questions about men.


----------



## someguy

I'll try to get a picture of that at some point...


----------



## theletch1

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Our cat rode most of the way from Florida on my shoulder.  The rest of the time she was in the computer. *


 I found an abandoned kitten in a truckstop parking lot several years ago.  I picked him up and brought him home.  He alternated between my shoulder and the pillow on the bed in the sleeper unit. I gave him to my parents.  This cat would play "fetch" with those little peppermint candies.  Mom kept a dish of them on the coffee table and the cat would get one out, bring it to you and drop it at your feet.  You threw it and he would pounce on it and bring it back to ya.  I swear the diesel fumes must have gotten to him.


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> *That answers all my questions about men. *



hell...I coulda told you that.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _*
> hell...I coulda told you that.   *



SPEAK FOR YOURSELF..........

:angry:


----------



## Chronuss

yep.


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hell...I coulda told you that.   *



You seem to keep forgetting the fact that NOBODY LISTENS TO YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!  hehe:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

only because you don't doesn't mean anything.  :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *only because you don't doesn't mean anything.  :rofl: *



I don't doesn't? Huh? Are you speaking English?


----------



## Chronuss

yes...just because you don't understand doesn't mean anything.  :rofl:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I don't doesn't? Huh? Are you speaking English? *



the scary part is i actually understood what he said until you pointed it out....periods they do exist


----------



## Chronuss

it made perfect sense...sheesh...want me to friggin' diagram the sentence for you...and you two have been in college longer than I have...:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *it made perfect sense...sheesh...want me to friggin' diagram the sentence for you...and you two have been in college longer than I have...:rofl: *



I'm getting my doctorate and you don't make sense to me........must just be you.


----------



## Chronuss

...I can't help it you don't understand grammatically correct English.  :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I can't help it you don't understand grammatically correct English.  :rofl: *



You might wanna try typing in grammatically correct English so I CAN understand it!


----------



## Chronuss

it was...arg....soon as I remember how to diagram an understood subject...I'll show you it made sense...


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *soon as I remember how to diagram an understood subject...I'll show you it made sense... *



And how long will that take?


----------



## Chronuss

soon as I look it up...


----------



## edhead2000

*singing the Jeopardy theme*


----------



## Chronuss

...someone's gonna get a swat.


----------



## edhead2000

Oh no! Who?!?!?


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by edhead2000
> **singing the Jeopardy theme* *



...the one pretending to be Trebeck...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> **singing the Jeopardy theme* *



what's wrong with jeopardy, i like jeopardy and wheel of fortune and all those smart shows that make you feel dumb


----------



## Chronuss

...but you don't like it when I get the answers.  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...but you don't like it when I get the answers.  :rofl: :rofl: *



that's cause you make me feel like the people on tv do...darn smart peoples blah


----------



## Chronuss

...not that smart..just...know the answers.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *what's wrong with jeopardy, i like jeopardy and wheel of fortune and all those smart shows that make you feel dumb  *


They never make me feel dumb.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...not that smart *


You saw him admit it here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edhead2000

Me and Midnite.........need to figure out some photo editing software.....


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by Seig
> *You saw him admit it here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



...still know the answers...hehe.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Hi Midnight,


Meet Tiana


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Hi Midnight,
> 
> 
> Meet Tiana  *




It's Midnite.......she gets offended easily if you misspell her name.   I bet they're twins.........separated at birth!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *It's Midnite.......she gets offended easily if you misspell her name.   I bet they're twins.........separated at birth! *




Does she get all pissy and hiss at people? 

Does she hit like Seig does? (* Hard as being hit by a truck? *) 

If so then, they are Twins 

Does Midnite have a white markings on here belly close to a bikini?


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Does she get all pissy and hiss at people?
> 
> Does she hit like Seig does? (* Hard as being hit by a truck? *)
> 
> If so then, they are Twins
> 
> Does Midnite have a white markings on here belly close to a bikini? *




She only hisses at other cats.........very antisocial.

She pounces on my in the middle of the night and I feel like I just got hit by a truck........bad timing 

Her white marking is on her chest, like the top part of the bikini!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *She only hisses at other cats.........very antisocial.
> 
> She pounces on my in the middle of the night and I feel like I just got hit by a truck........bad timing
> 
> Her white marking is on her chest, like the top part of the bikini! *



Probably Sisters or at least cousins


----------



## KenpoTess

Mouse


----------



## KenpoTess

Sadie beast


----------



## KenpoTess

Frog Dog


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Mouse  *



I usally do not say this Tess, so please take it well 

I like the ... Tails and that smile. 
Nice

Now the kitty looks to be a silver Tabby?

I guess he brings you presents of Dead mice, (s)he has hunted?


----------



## TheRustyOne

Aww. Moush...so cute...and of course, sadie is cute, too.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I usally do not say this Tess, so please take it well
> 
> I like the ... Tails and that smile.
> Nice
> 
> Now the kitty looks to be a silver Tabby?
> 
> I guess he brings you presents of Dead mice, (s)he has hunted? *



Thanks Rich.. Taken well indeed 
actually they were loose braids   tried it at the studio once.. the miscreants laughed at me and called me names.. the meanieheads.. so never again~!!

Mouse is a chameleon tabby.. seriously she changes fur color to match her environment.. she was much more silver/gray when we lived in Florida and when we moved up north, her silver turned orangish/beige to match the carpeting.. *scouts honor it's the truth~! *G*
She used to be an outdoor beastette down south, but mice.. nah.. she brought Dead and live snakes to us..~!black racers were her favorite toything,  she brought in a live baby Coral.. VERY SCARY~!  We were packing to move and had  the screen off in the puter room, and both Seig and I were barefoot and in shorts, we got outta the room quick smart and she killed it.. Darn cat~!!
Now she's totally an inside Feline, refusing to go out to the weird textured grass, Her world in Florida was her potty box *Chortles* Just as well, we had to take her to the vets down south when she tangled with a Possum .. 
She's a sweetie.. and will do a Samurai Roll on command *G*


----------



## Rich Parsons

Nice kitty.

Samurai Roll and snake hunter to boot.

You should rent her out to go with the Indiana Jones movies he could have a new pet, maybe Indies Dad could have the cat.

** Wonders if it is worth the finders fee  **


----------



## Chronuss

...I've seen her do the samurai roll late at night...twas a sight...and the first time we saw Sadie lay down like that we couldn't stop laughing for a few minutes...


----------



## someguy

NOw if you want to see a strange cat you should see my sisters boyfriends cat.  He loves to suck peoples ears.  And he loves to eat waffles.  Tomatoes are his favorite food.  He is a nut.


----------



## edhead2000

I need to teach my cat some tricks........


----------



## TheRustyOne

my cat knows a trick...it's called biting the leg and drawing blood even thru denim....and riding on mom's shoulder...fat thing...


----------



## Chronuss

Mouse is best...samurai cats kick ***.  :samurai:


----------



## KenpoTess

I love it when she goes all stiff legged and prances across the room after Sadie heheee.. Never saw anything like it~!


----------



## Chronuss

..and bites Sadie on the nose.  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

Yesh.. everything I know bout biting.. I learned from Mouse :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

that doesn't surprise me...your pet has you well trained.  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

as I have my pet well trained :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

I'm a clone, not a pet.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

so you think.. Remember.. you're the housebroken one


----------



## Chronuss

I've been housebroken!!...now...breaking things inside the house is a different story entirely...


----------



## KenpoTess

Guess I'll always be housebroken.. *not commenting on my dropping of things*


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *I need to teach my cat some tricks........ *



Try Sleep and eat first

Try come and eat next  Ring the glass dish with a spoon

:asian:


----------



## edhead2000

She's very good at sleep, eat, and play..........just not on command.  She usually does the opposite of what I tell her to do..........darn cat.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *She's very good at sleep, eat, and play..........just not on command.  She usually does the opposite of what I tell her to do..........darn cat. *



Understand she (The Cat Midnite) is in charge, and you will go far in understanding her.


----------



## KenpoTess

my cat has a routine that daren't be deviated from.. every night she waits til I'm in bed, I have my book in hand and she sashays into the room.. usually Sadie is laying on the foot of the bed so Mouse looks up at her.. and jumps up right in Sadies face.. gives the dog a couple of complimentary licks and merups at her.. then moseys over to my legs.. walking up them like I was a staircase.. she makes her way to my chest.. there she promptly and succinctly headbutts my book, tossing her 'quills' at my face.. making sure I know she's 'there' waits til I roll up my sleeve and nudging me along.. she nestles down, front paws tamping.. she gives my forearm and wrist a thorough cat bath.. whilst I stroke her fur.. this is Every night mind you.. Nah.. she hasn't trained me 

The other night Sadie did something untoward (forget what now) but Mouse was already up on the bed.. and I refused to let Sadie get up.. I kept scolding her and Mouse reached her paw out and numerous times swatted the beast on the head.. too funny.. :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

...I've seen her swat you when you did something she didn't want.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

*giggling.. shhhhh... that she has~!!!  she's all curled up in her nest just watching me from under heavy lids.. if I look at her long enough she will think tis an invitation to come over and have me ruffle her.. *averts eyes quicksmart~!!!


----------



## Chronuss

then don't stare at her you goof.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

see above post.. no .. not that one.. the one above that one.. 
I averted ~!!! *bites*


----------



## Chronuss

don't make grab your leaf again...and this time I'll be sure to check the peaches.


----------



## KenpoTess

*wiggles my leaf* distracts you with the hair whippage .. a reverse peach grab as you disentangle yourself..


----------



## Chronuss

...ack....not cool....


----------



## KenpoTess

*buffs nails*


----------



## Chronuss

you gotta release before you do that....


----------



## KenpoTess

oopsie...attempts an innocent look :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

...nope...the look didn't work...:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

*harumphs* fine then.. I'll give you my normal look then...


----------



## Seig

Tess you quit grabbing strange men's peaches.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Seig _*
> Tess you quit grabbing strange men's peaches.
> *



Are they Large and juicy and from Georgia?


----------



## Seig

I believe they are still green and from West Virginia.


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Tess you quit grabbing strange men's peaches. *



but but but.. they were right there as a target when he grabbed my little leaf in a lock  last night.. *pouts* never let me do anything


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _*
> but but but.. they were right there as a target last night.. *pouts* never let me do anything
> *



You little ole'  pea picker you!


----------



## KenpoTess

*snickers.. well I was not in any position for captured leaves.. he was with his back against the wall outside on the steps, I was standing on the edge of the stoop.. Rusty in front of me, Jani on the step next to me.. soooooo.. he grabbed my leaf and I just did what came all natural like :rofl:  

Pea picker moi? Uh huh


----------



## TheRustyOne

and darned if she was gonna hop down into the snow.


----------



## KenpoTess

nope not in my karate hoofcovers.. they leak~!!
I'll get him tonight.. *nodding emphatically*


----------



## TheRustyOne

i don't think i'll be playing tonight. my shoulder is still being bothersome. 

and rob says he won't be in class tonight, he's sick.


----------



## KenpoTess

Rob is getting waaaaay behind.. tell him he shall have to make it up.. to make arrangements ..
do you have any icyhot or something you can use? If not.. fetch some snow..


----------



## TheRustyOne

i'm seein the nurse at 3:45 today, and i might swipe the icyhot from kyle..

i shall inform rob of that...*noddles*


----------



## KenpoTess

good.. let's hope it's just bumped not anything worse~!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

shall report to ye in shep. class tonight


----------



## KenpoTess

okee dokee 

my brainholder is aching.. took 3 excedrin migraine but it's still throbbing *pouts*
 stupid workmen are still banging around downstairs.. sheesh.. can hear everything and I'm 2 floors up~!


----------



## TheRustyOne

aww *smoochies yer brainholder* hope it feels better. how's yer elbow after it crunched durin locked wing?


----------



## KenpoTess

tank you..  .. it's same ole same ole.. methinks I chipped the bones when Randy's instructor and I were sparring.. the muscles have actually shrunk over the boney protruberance.. not good .. and everytime I do any blocking or punching or wing thingys.. it burns like a you know what~!!

Pets.. *points to Rusty.. she's one of my pets.. *poor attempt at staying on topic


----------



## TheRustyOne

my precious...


wish i had a pet here on campus...i shall catch a deer...those lollygaggers (sp?) are always hangin around back of the building!


----------



## Chronuss

...I gotta see that.  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

*sputtering* filthy hobbitses.....


we shall indeed have to venture up to Gettysburg animal park.. We would have much fun there


----------



## Chronuss

...dirty hobbitses....stole the precious from us....


----------



## KenpoTess

I've been called a precious.. amongst other things ..errrr..


----------



## Chronuss

no, no...Fluffy's a hobbit...Rusty's a....a....er...hm....a fairy...yeah...that's it.  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

dare I ask where that came from?  Naaaaaaaaaaaaah.. well curiousity does get the best of me ... uhhhh..


----------



## Chronuss

well, we all know Fluffy's a hobbit....and Rusty prances around and squeals and squeaks...maybe she's a rusty door...


----------



## KenpoTess

I shan't ever Squeal.. nope not gonna happen.. 
what's this topic again.. I don't wanna look


----------



## Chronuss

just take a picture of Mouse and it'll be back on topic...


----------



## KenpoTess

*snickers* 
hey what did you do to scare Rusty off.. you come in and my pet leaves.. bah


----------



## Chronuss

tis cause I'm the clone and she's the pet....


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *well, we all know Fluffy's a hobbit....and Rusty prances around and squeals and squeaks...maybe she's a rusty door... *



*shakes fist* look at the icon! Psychotic Squirrel!

www.illwillpress.com


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **snickers*
> hey what did you do to scare Rusty off.. you come in and my pet leaves.. bah *



and i was actually reading for class


----------



## Chronuss

oh, my...she was actually doing school work...


----------



## TheRustyOne

I know. shocker, eh?


----------



## Chronuss

...don't think I've ever seen you do school work of any kind...let alone reading...:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

you're never over here and i wouldn't admit it on my away message...i have a reputation as a slacker to uphold!


----------



## Chronuss

what reputation....      :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

oh bah. ya beast monger!


----------



## Chronuss

listen here squirrel...don't make me run over you with my Honda...


----------



## TheRustyOne

maybe i want that...i am the psychotic squirrel! *bwahhaha*


----------



## Chronuss

they make neat noises when my car runs them over...:EG:


----------



## TheRustyOne

and they make equally interesting noises when they hotwire a car...


....ooh! I want a squirrel for a pet!


----------



## Chronuss

...maybe it'll chew your finger.  :shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne

no. i shall communicate with it w/ squeaking!


...err...


----------



## KenpoTess

*seperates my pets and stuffs them back in their cages*


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *listen here squirrel...don't make me run over you with my Honda... *



you don't want to do that you'll knock off your lights


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **seperates my pets and stuffs them back in their cages* *



tell em tess since they can't play nice, can we put a mussle on chronuss


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000
> *you don't want to do that you'll knock off your lights *



no..I did that when I hit the damn raccoon.....:shrug:


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000
> *tell em tess since they can't play nice, can we put a mussle on chronuss  *



no, a muzzle won't work.  :rofl:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *
> and rob says he won't be in class tonight, he's sick. *


He has to deal with Jennifer on attendance issues.  I don't even look anymore.  I don't care and am not listening to lame *** excuses.  They either have a legitimate excuse or not.  If not, they either make it up or fail, I don't care.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *tell em tess since they can't play nice, can we put a mussle on chronuss  *


what the hell is a mussle?  Is that like a clam or something?


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **seperates my pets and stuffs them back in their cages* *



*grin* my cage is bigger than yours!


*snickers at the Yetti w/ a muzzle*


----------



## theletch1

We've all heard stories of people starting to look like their pets but my 3 year old son is starting to act like ours.  My boxer goes nuts over the vacuum cleaner.  Chases it around the house barking and trying to bit the hose.  This morning, I'm vacuuming the hall way while my better half is in class, the dog is out on his runner since it was a nice day and I hear barking and the vacuum starts getting jerked around.  It was my son on all fours, barking like the dog and "boxing" it like the dog does.  He already terrorizes the cat but so help me if he starts walking in circles before he goes down for a nap I'm getting him a collar.


----------



## edhead2000

Midnite and me!


----------



## TheRustyOne

That is such a good pic! Makes the both of you very cute!


----------



## Chronuss

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> That is such a good pic! Makes the both of you very cute!



...excessive usage of the word cute warrants a swat...


----------



## KenpoTess

Chronuss said:
			
		

> no, a muzzle won't work.  :rofl:




No maybe not.. but my whip shall do the trick


----------



## Chronuss

it shan't and won't...


----------



## edhead2000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...excessive usage of the word cute warrants a swat...



Do you not agree that I'm cute?


----------



## edhead2000

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> That is such a good pic! Makes the both of you very cute!



Thanks Abbey!


----------



## TheRustyOne

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...excessive usage of the word cute warrants a swat...




Since when was using it once excessive?


----------



## edhead2000

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> Since when was using it once excessive?



I think I figured it out.  Chad thinks I'm cute, so when you said "the both of you" he was interpreting "you" to mean "me" which is "cute".  Yeah, that makes sense. hahaha


----------



## TheRustyOne

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> I think I figured it out.  Chad thinks I'm cute, so when you said "the both of you" he was interpreting "you" to mean "me" which is "cute".  Yeah, that makes sense. hahaha




err... :idunno:


----------



## theletch1

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> I think I figured it out.  Chad thinks I'm cute, so when you said "the both of you" he was interpreting "you" to mean "me" which is "cute".  Yeah, that makes sense. hahaha


When I read this I couldn't help but think of the scene in "Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer" where Rudolph goes flying across the sky yelling "I'm cute, I'm cute!!" :uhyeah:


----------



## Chronuss

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> I think I figured it out.  Chad thinks I'm cute, so when you said "the both of you" he was interpreting "you" to mean "me" which is "cute".  Yeah, that makes sense. hahaha



...your logic is worse than a bubble sort... :idunno:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...your logic is worse than a bubble sort... :idunno:




We're all cute so blah!!!!  At least in our own ways.


----------



## Chronuss

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> We're all cute so blah!!!!  At least in our own ways.



the hell you say.....


----------



## Rich Parsons

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...your logic is worse than a bubble sort... :idunno:



Do people still use this method?

Disclaimer Microsoft does not qualify as people  :EG:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> the hell you say.....



you're only upset cause you're in a cage and are muzzled  :boing2:


----------



## Chronuss

...gotta get me in the cage first.   :shrug:


----------



## edhead2000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...gotta get me in the cage first. :shrug:


I think we can manage that!


----------



## Chronuss

...who's the "we?"....got a mouse in your pocket?    :supcool:


----------



## edhead2000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...who's the "we?"....got a mouse in your pocket? :supcool:


I have a cat in my pocket who likes to sink her claws into your skin.  But no mouse, she ate them all.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...gotta get me in the cage first.   :shrug:



i think i know how to do that...just put a bunch of martial arts toys in a cage and a computer, bait you in and you will come and then close the door really quick...it's the muzzling part that'll be hard. probably have to stun gun you first or something cause your kicks won't let me in close enough to muzzle you


----------



## Chronuss

now that you've given me your plan...I'll be sure not to walk into any cages I see sitting around with a PC sitting in it.... :supcool:


----------



## edhead2000

Not supposed to tell him how we're gonna do it! jeez.  Must come up with a new plan.


----------



## Chronuss

yes...of course...tis certainly plausible for me to walk into a cage on the sidewalk with a PC inside of it... :idunno:


----------



## edhead2000

With you, there's no telling.


----------



## Chronuss

...I may like technology...but when it's behind bars...that's an iffy position..


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yes...of course...tis certainly plausible for me to walk into a cage on the sidewalk with a PC inside of it... :idunno:



who said anything about a sidewalk, we'll just decorate it like your room, your mom already calls it your cage or dwelling so it should be easy to convince you to go in it


----------



## Chronuss

it's my _cave_....not my cage....uhg....


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> it's my _cave_....not my cage....uhg....



oh yea Neanderthal...almost forgot...so have you learned to start fire yet


----------



## Chronuss

...keep my lighter in my pocket.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...keep my lighter in my pocket.



haha, that is unless i cleptoe it, i'm good for that your keys and ciggies always end up missing  :boing2:


----------



## KenpoTess

*has her ways.. *rubs hands together-muttering under breath*

Speaking of pets..
Maaaaaan.. I'm gonna send Sadie to the moon.. Gawd she's Foul THING~!!

 :disgust:  :fart:


----------



## Chronuss

better you than us... :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

Chronuss said:
			
		

> better you than us... :rofl:


oh gee thanks  :barf:


----------



## Chronuss

anytime.


----------



## KenpoTess

Chronuss said:
			
		

> anytime.


*will remember this one day *G*


----------



## Chronuss

but it prolly won't be tomorrow...or the next day...or the day after that... :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess

Chronuss said:
			
		

> but it prolly won't be tomorrow...or the next day...or the day after that... :uhyeah:


Prolly.. but one day........... *maniacal chortling*


----------



## Chronuss

one day....there'll be a day when she won't fall outta her chair...  :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess

Chronuss said:
			
		

> one day....there'll be a day when she won't fall outta her chair...  :uhyeah:



That'll be the Day~!!!  artyon:


----------



## Chronuss

indeed....and it shall be the same day when pigs fly and the sky is purple... :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess

Chronuss said:
			
		

> indeed....and it shall be the same day when pigs fly and the sky is purple... :uhyeah:



Hey I've been in remedial chair sitting 101 for the last 6 weeks .. *buffs nails on chest*
 :asian:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> indeed....and it shall be the same day when pigs fly and the sky is purple... :uhyeah:



It's when purple pigs fly and play croquet.  haven't you watched Aladdin?


----------



## KenpoTess

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> It's when purple pigs fly and play croquet.  haven't you watched Aladdin?




Aladdin is coming out on DVD


----------



## Chronuss

that's another Disney movie that made me laugh...I think all the Pixar/Disney movies are hysterical...one of my favs is Tarzan...the animation is great...and Rosie O'Donnel as a gorilla is classic.   :supcool:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Chronuss said:
			
		

> that's another Disney movie that made me laugh...I think all the Pixar/Disney movies are hysterical...one of my favs is Tarzan...the animation is great...and Rosie O'Donnel as a gorilla is classic.   :supcool:



i love the elephant with the water....are you sure this water's sanitary?  tis very funny....i have a whole collection of disney movies, mom's fault she started it i just continue it


----------



## Chronuss

there're piranha's in that water... :uhyeah:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Chronuss said:
			
		

> there're piranha's in that water... :uhyeah:



Yet another of my past pets... but no they do not live in Afirca... but only in the Amazon in South America.


----------



## Chronuss

so....do these and the scorpions get along pretty well... :uhyeah:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Chronuss said:
			
		

> so....do these and the scorpions get along pretty well... :uhyeah:


Sure they do.


----------



## edhead2000

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Sure they do.


Who eats who?


----------



## Goldendragon7

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Who eats who?


I don't have my Piranah's anymore...  In Arizona it's a huge fine..... $10,000.00 I believe if caught with them here.

So no one eats no one....... however the Piranah *ARE* a tasty dish in reality.


----------



## KenpoTess

*growls and pffts at my dog*

She has a thing for lingerie.. and dirty sox hahaa.. she grabbed my thong outta the clean clothes and chewed it in half......  I was rather miffed when I went to put it on the other night~!!!


----------



## Chronuss

oh....my.. :lool:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :lool:  :roflmao:  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

Chronuss said:
			
		

> oh....my.. :lool:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :lool:  :roflmao:  :rofl:


BITES~!


----------



## Chronuss

yep...that's what Sadie did.    :roflmao:


----------



## KenpoTess

she's a weirdo~!!

never see Mouse doing such things~!


----------



## Goldendragon7

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *growls and pffts at my dog*
> 
> She has a thing for lingerie.... she grabbed my thong outta the clean clothes and chewed it in half......



You wear those!!!!!?????


 %-}


----------



## KenpoTess

Nah.. I use them as sling shots


----------



## TheRustyOne

You launchin things at the beast, or da bigger beast?


----------



## KenpoTess

*snickers* A lady never tells


----------



## Goldendragon7

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> You launchin things at the beast, or da bigger beast?



*ACKkkkkkkkkkkk!!!* Launching "what" things?????

Who is a BEAST....... or BIGGER BEAST??   

(or did you mean to type breast)?  heeeeeheehehe :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess

as in launching my thong-Slingshot style 

the beast.. well in reality could be Chad.. but methinks in this instance was meant as Sadie.. and bigger beast.. well that's gotta be Seig :rofl:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

haha tess, i knows what you means....my grandma's puppy Angel did the same thing except not only to those but the matching bras too....she ruined about $50-75 in lingerie...and she took them out of my room into the living room so everyone could see...dogs full name, Little-****-the-she-devil-dark-angel


----------



## Chronuss

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> as in launching my thong-Slingshot style



....this frightens me.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ....this frightens me.


It should~~~~~~~

 %-}


----------



## KenpoTess

I * Highly* doubt anything of me frightens Chad


----------



## Chronuss

...this may be true...but the idea of a thong being used as a slingshot does produce a frightful image..


----------



## KenpoTess

*snickers* yesh it is rather amusing though.. 
and it did frighten Sadie when I 'thwapped' it at her


----------



## Chronuss

...and knowing Sadie...she caught it.


----------



## KenpoTess

well yeah.. hehee.. guess I'd best use that big ole blue rubber band instead.. :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Thongs do get attention.....
http://www.superlaugh.com/1/thong.htm


----------



## Chronuss

dude.... *blink*....ughh.....*shudder*...


----------



## KenpoTess

Oh ........... Goober~!!! hahaaaa


----------



## TheRustyOne

that was just all sorts of wrong


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

TheRustyOne said:
			
		

> that was just all sorts of wrong



i so agree with you on that one


----------



## Chronuss

those sandals need to be burned......


----------



## theletch1

Chronuss said:
			
		

> those sandals need to be burned......


And then there's the problem of athletes foot. :rofl:


----------



## Chronuss

*shudder*....uuhhgggg....


----------



## Goldendragon7

theletch1 said:
			
		

> And then there's the problem of athletes foot. :rofl:



Don't you really mean Athletes Butt?  :rofl:


----------



## theletch1

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Don't you really mean Athletes Butt?  :rofl:


Hah, that really CRACKED me up. :moon:  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

THE DOG'S DIARY

8:00 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!

9:30 am - OH BOY! A CAR RIDE! MY FAVORITE!

9:40 am - OH BOY! A WALK! MY FAVORITE!

10:30 am - OH BOY! HOME! MY FAVORITE!

11:30 am - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!

1:00 PM - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!

1:15 PM - OH BOY! THE YARD! MY FAVORITE!

1:30 PM - ooooooo. Bath. Bummer.

4:00 PM - OH BOY! THE KIDS! MY FAVORITE!

5:00 PM - OH BOY! DOG FOOD! MY FAVORITE!

5:30 PM - OH BOY! MOM! MY FAVORITE!

THE CAT'S DIARY

DAY 752 - My captors continue to taunt me with bizarre little dangling objects. They dine lavishly on fresh meat, while I am forced to eat dry cereal. The only thing that keeps me going is the hope of escape, and the mild satisfaction I get from ruining the occasional piece of furniture. Tomorrow I may eat another houseplant.

DAY 761 - Today my attempt to kill my captors by weaving around their feet while they were walking almost succeeded, must try this at the top of the stairs. In an attempt to disgust and repulse these vile oppressors, I once again induced myself to vomit on their favorite chair...must try this on their bed.

DAY 765 - Decapitated a mouse and brought them the headless body, in attempt to make them aware of what I am capable of, and to try to strike fear into their hearts. They only cooed and condescended about what a good little cat I was...Hmmm. Not working according to plan.

DAY 768 - I am finally aware of how sadistic they are. For no good reason I was chosen for the water torture. This time however it included a burning foamy chemical called "shampoo." What sick minds could invent such a liquid? My only consolation is the piece of thumb still stuck between my teeth.

DAY 771 - There was some sort of gathering of their accomplices. I was placed in solitary throughout the event. However, I could hear the noise and smell the foul odor of the glass tubes they call "beer..." More importantly I overheard that my confinement was due to MY power of "allergies." Must learn what this is and how to use it to my advantage.

DAY 774 - I am convinced the others are flunkies and maybe snitches. The dog is routinely released and seems more than happy to return. He is obviously a half-wit. The bird on the other hand has got to be an informant, and speaks with them regularly. I am certain he reports my every move. Due to his current placement in the metal room his safety is assured. But I can wait; it is only a matter of time......


----------



## KenpoTess

Alrighty then


----------



## KenpoTess

Skeert~!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

aint skeert!


...hehe...that's really cute


----------



## theletch1

Tina called me from work yesterday to say that she'd be running a little late.  She showed up 2 1/2 hours later than usual with company.  The company was a 5 week old basset hound.  She's gorgeous (Tina too)!  Tan all over with a little white on the chest.  As with every other animal we bring into the house that is Tina's or the kids I attempt to be a bit stand-offish and allow them time to bond before I take over as "alpha male".  Didn't work with this one.  Last night she slept in my room in a laundry basket lined with one of my sweat shirts.  She didn't care for being in the basket at whined for a good while.  I got up with her, played for a while, she's already paper trained so that was taken care of.  I tried putting her back in the basket and she'd have none of that.  This morning Tina awoke to find me wrapped in a blanket on the floor with the pup laying across my throat.  I've been told that bassetts can be stubborn and require a firm hand to train them but those eyes are gonna make even my toughened old heart have a hard time with that.  I'll post a pic as soon as I get my camera up and running again.


----------



## edhead2000

Where are the pics? I wanna see the puppy!


----------



## theletch1

edhead2000 said:
			
		

> Where are the pics? I wanna see the puppy!


They're on the digital cam but the @#$% program for downloading them from the camera is hosed.  Soon as I get the thing debugged I'll post them.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

Answer to Poll: All.

Have 3 dogs, 2 cats, four birds, and a fish. And the reason we have so few pets is b/c we are in a small 1-bedroom apt., with most of the room occupied by parrot cages and play perches. Human furniture = 1 bed, 1 settin chair, and a small office chair at a small desk.  And, oh god, forgot the bunny.  Can't forget the bunny.  He owns the kitchen, and bosses the dogs.

Gets claustriphobic around here.

Dave


----------



## qizmoduis

I have 7 cats, 1 dog, 1 cockatiel and 2 hamsters.  And by 'I', I mean 'my wife wouldn't let other people adopt some of the cats when they were kittens'.  Don't get me wrong, I like cats, but only in small quantities.


----------



## white mantis

I'll Take anything but Spiders they just creep me out.


----------

